# Have you made one of these?



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I changed out a faucet today (widespread) OLD. I had to make a spacer for the new pop-up assembly(old bowl w/o any thickness at all) . I scratched my head for a second and thought if a peice of 1 1/2 pipe cut at a 1 1/4 long would work. Well I took the pop-up out to the truck and checked it against the 1 1/2 and so I cut it and it worked and is very stable. 
Have anyone ran into that or have a better idea. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

No - but I recently repaired a stainless basin where the waste was much as you describe - with a tube fastened into it and running up to the overflow. I replaced the pop-up and had to add an extra mack washer on top of the overflow assembly. 

I've often run into trailer house basins with no overflow and just used a PO plug designed for a sink with no overflow.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Herk said:


> No - but I recently repaired a stainless basin where the waste was much as you describe - with a tube fastened into it and running up to the overflow. I replaced the pop-up and had to add an extra mack washer on top of the overflow assembly.
> 
> I've often run into trailer house basins with no overflow and just used a PO plug designed for a sink with no overflow.



We stock non overflow wastes at our shop because most of the newer vessel style lavs don't have overflows.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We stock non overflow wastes at our shop because most of the newer vessel style lavs don't have overflows.


What brand are they? UPC stamped?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Alan said:


> What brand are they? UPC stamped?


They are made by a company called Jaclo, they specialize in accessories in finishes other than chrome. I can't remember the last time I installed a chrome facet.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Boy, Speaking of pop-up's, I tell you what, pop-ups for copper sinks are a pain in my rear.

Native Trails, oil rubbed bronze, had one on order now for 7 weeks, "Quality Control Issues" with the plant in mexico.....

A copper sink, very thin, a regular pop-up will not work, not even a grid strainer, besides, grid strainers drain like crap because the creat a vacuum.

sorry, had to vent. I keep calling my customer with excuses.:no:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Boy, Speaking of pop-up's, I tell you what, pop-ups for copper sinks are a pain in my rear.
> 
> Native Trails, oil rubbed bronze, had one on order now for 7 weeks, "Quality Control Issues" with the plant in mexico.....
> 
> ...


Look on Jaclo's website, I bet they make something that will work.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Look on Jaclo's website, I bet they make something that will work.


 

Thank you for the link, checked it out, I found what I was looking for, but it is a flat grid, which is what they have, and it vacuum locks and drains like pooo

I will continue my wait, I searched everywhere, it appears Native Trails is the only place to get one.........so far, I have an idea to manufacture my own, change the design a little, patent it and have it american made:thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> patent it and have it american made:thumbsup:


That would be sweet!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------

